# Thoughts?



## Fuzynvl2101 (Jul 30, 2008)

I recently found a website for a local company called Day Star Supplies in Texas the city is Coldspring. Just curious if anyone has had dealings with them, and if so how was it? They have a section called ''lushies'' which is their versions of Lush scents. Like: Candy Fluff, Snowcake, and Rockstar. 
Here is the link if intrested:

I did order for myself the three I listed above, so we'll see how they smell compared to the soaps.


----------

